# Site Changes



## ScottW (Oct 29, 2002)

We have had some complaints from those surfing our site from Windows that graphics didn't load correctly and after visiting, no other sites seemed to work. Well, this is great that our site has such an effect on Windows users, but it's just not acceptable.

So, we have removed our theme until we can revise it.

Admin


----------



## hazmat (Oct 29, 2002)

Were they all using IE?  I use Win2k at work and finally stopped using IE.  It will stop loading images ANYWHERE after a while.  This was with IE 5.5sp2, so I tried upgrading to IE 6 and still the same problems.  Lots of other people are having the same problems.  I switched to Phoenix (under the Mozilla project) and no more problems.  So I would say it's IE and not macosx.com.

And btw, I have to say that I found the "theme" a bit confusing.  I didn't like how the profile, quote, edit, etc., buttons/links were so scattered and different looking.


----------



## voice- (Oct 29, 2002)

Could you please keep the theme as an option, and just remove it as default?
I have a slow connection and I find it very practical to be able to post a reply with one step less.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2002)

An option would be wonderful.  This theme is like oranges after toothpaste.


----------



## earthshine (Oct 29, 2002)

This 'old' theme is easier to read...more contrast. Maybe I'm going blind or something.
The new theme didn't cause problems w/ Chimera, but it looked kinda odd, like Plastic.com, just harder to get around in.

eshine7


----------



## Trip (Oct 29, 2002)

Dang, I really liked that theme. 
Stupid windows users always complaining or causing a muck! Can't they just get a Mac and make life better for everybody?


----------



## hazmat (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Dang, I really liked that theme.
> Stupid windows users always complaining or causing a muck! Can't they just get a Mac and make life better for everybody?  *



Fine.  Convince my boss to get me a Mac.  Actually, she's fine with me running Linux or whatever, but it has to be x86 systems.  It's the Federal government.  I'd kill for a Mac for my desktop.  Plus doing Unix sysadmin, OS X would make more sense than Win2k.

** Edited to make more sense  **


----------



## Trip (Oct 29, 2002)

That last scentence...does that mean something good?

[EDIT: thanks for the edit. ]


----------



## kendall (Oct 29, 2002)

It loaded fine in Mozilla under Windows.  IE 6 definitely has some issues.

The theme was dark and hard to navigate anyway.  I like the lighter theme much more.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *It loaded fine in Mozilla under Windows.  IE 6 definitely has some issues.
> *



It's not just IE 6.  5.5sp2 has the same issues.  I'm enjoying Phoenix under Windows though.  Much more than Mozilla, too.


----------



## Trip (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow, now we're back to the theme? I'm lost...


----------



## hazmat (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Wow, now we're back to the theme? I'm lost... *



On a whim, I went to my luser options, and sure enough, right at the bottom, "Style Set".  Set it to the old style.  Thanks for implementing this, Admin!


----------



## gigi (Oct 30, 2002)

is it possible to add the "quick reply box" to the old theme ?


----------



## evildan (Oct 31, 2002)

The 'old' new theme is back... 

I agree with you gigi, I really like and use the "quick reply" box.


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 31, 2002)

I like this (blue theme) more, but the text boxes in chimera are really hard to read, such as the one for when you are replying to a post. Perhaps if the text was a darker blue? (right now its light blue on white)


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed the absence of the picture gallery?


----------



## plastic (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> * It's the Federal government.  I'd kill for a Mac for my desktop.  Plus doing Unix sysadmin, OS X would make more sense than Win2k.
> 
> * Edited to make more sense  * *



Err... dun say "you'll kill for anything" these days... you might find your house surrounded by Feds with big guns... LOL.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Has anyone else noticed the absence of the picture gallery?   *



Try clicking on the link above that says "Photo Gallery".


----------



## gwiley (Nov 29, 2002)

A few weeks ago I was using IE 5.5sp2 on Win2000 and none of the pics loaded. 

However I just brought Netscape 4.7 up and it loaded all the pics. I didn't complain about it. 

I just figured it was a flaw in IE 5 for Windows and that the Mac of course could bring it up fine.


----------

